# Clonar Gentoo a otra particion del mismo HD

## mgm1954

Soy un poco culo inquieto y me gusta ir probando,tengo ya mi gentoo totalmente operativo y en uso,pero dado que me gusta ir haciendo probaturas e investigando lo mas probable es que me cargue el sistema alguna vez.Habia pensado instalar un segundo gentoo en otra particion del mismo HDD,pero me echa para atras el hecho de que la primera instalacion (con KDE) me llevo varios dias de compilacion.Hay posibilidad de clonar mis sistema a la particion libre?.Por lo que he leido con dd podria hacerlo.Alguien lo ha hecho?.Es complicado la configuracion de Grub?Gracias

----------

## Dwosky

Si quieres tener un backup del estado actual de tu sistema, yo sería más partidario de hacer un rsync sobre un disco duro externo. Si no hay posibilidades, puedes copiarlo a la otra partición, pero si haces un dd tienes que tener en cuenta que vas a hacer una copia bit a bit, lo cual puede no ser la mejor opción. Con rsync -av puedes copiar los ficheros preservando los usuarios/permisos/etc y luego puedes hacer el mismo paso a la inversa para restaurarlos en caso de necesitarlo.

----------

## mgm1954

Gracias por la respuesta,entonces con el rsync podria restaurar el sistema sin necesidad de descargas ni nuevas compilaciones?.Si dado el caso hubiera cambiado las USE como afectaria al nuevo sitema?

Gracias de nuevo

----------

## pelelademadera

hay mil  maneras de hacerlo.

podes usar dd, y dumpear la particion a otra de igual o mayor tamaño, es lo mas lento, pero la copia es identica.

podes usar cp -a

lo mismo, solo copia los archivos unicamente, conserva todo, no necesitas una particion de igual tamaño, mientras entren los datos, estas.

y rsync es el mas util para hacerlo incremental, el primer backup basicamente es un cp -a, luego solo reemplaza lo modificado

----------

## mgm1954

Asi que si hago un rsync me mantendra estructura y permisos.Entonces cambiando solo la ubicaciones en /etc/fstab y Grub podria arrancar desde la nueva particion?O bien habria que "cambiar" algun otro archivio?

----------

## Dwosky

Así a priori y de cabeza yo creo que cambiando la configuración del bootloader, fstab y alguna cosilla más que pueda tener referencias a la particion anterior, podrías arrancar desde la nueva.

----------

## pelelademadera

si sr, editando el fstab para que el root coincida con la particion y grub que apunte a root deberias poder bootear.

tene en cuenta si llegas a actualizar el kernel de actualizar el backup o conservar el kernel o vmlinux que tenes en el backup en /boot

----------

## mgm1954

Pues al lio,ya dire que ha pasado.

----------

## mgm1954

Y perdon se me olvidaba :gracias

----------

## mgm1954

Poniendome a hacer paj.. mentales:¿Seria otra posibilidad de tener un gentoo optimizado para mi equipo el hacerme una .iso de mi sistema (que ya funciona y esta optimizado para este equipo)?

----------

## Dwosky

Sí, podrías hacer un LiveCD/LiveUSB al estilo de SystemRescueCD, pero optimizado para tu equipo. Creo que no vale con copiar lo que tienes a un pendrive o iso, porque tienes que crearle un GRUB aparte y no se si alguna configuración extra para que arranque desde ahí. Pero vamos, lo importante es que es posible.

Hay una página en la Wiki que explica como hacer un LiveUSB: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/LiveUSB/Guide

----------

## mgm1954

Gracias de nuevo,intentare las dos posibilidades y a ver que pasa,ya comentare algo

----------

